# Serious Addiction



## wesignup (Apr 24, 2008)

I am officially addicted to this forum!! I am on it during the day and during the night...constantly!! Not sure if thats  or ....:confused...LOL!!!

Anyone addicted to this place?


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

LOL, I think everyone who post here is addicted.
Don't over do it though, gotta save some time for your fish 

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

lol yea im a member on a few other forums but this one is the home page on my laptop, desktop and blackberry, i find this is the best over all forum out there. Its nice that most of the members are within driving distance and best of all no site nazi


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

Addiction doesn't even begin to describe it. I think "Obsession" is a better word.


----------



## WiyRay (Jan 11, 2009)

I don't post often but I'm here all the time too. Its 5am in the morning for goodness sake lol.

I have to say its the overall "niceness" with the members on the forum here. Almost family-like...


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Lol I am terrible, I try to come on here as much as I can. Its so hard with the little one so I try to peek in after hours


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

mrobson said:


> and best of all no site nazi


I'm working on it!


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

I am always creeping on here when my kiddo is distracted LOL I was trying to find a fast internet connection in newtonville today, it was killing me how slow it was!  haha


----------



## Groovychild (Jul 11, 2011)

Hi, I'm Groovychild and I am an *gtaaquaria aholic.*

Guilty as charged!


----------



## AquaticPulse (Jun 19, 2011)

first step is admitting. I'm still in denial haha


----------



## 50seven (Feb 14, 2010)

thinkshane said:


> first step is admitting. I'm still in denial haha


Ah, just stay in denial. Once you've gotten past 1000 posts it becomes a way of life and you just learn to live with it. 

When you start having wacky dreams about it, it might be time to seek professional help.


----------



## Riceburner (Mar 14, 2008)

not me...not addicted at all.....


----------



## splur (May 11, 2011)

Wait until you have like 5+ tanks... -_-


----------



## mrobson (Mar 5, 2011)

Oh I think most of us are past that point, theirs more than a few guys on here with entire fish rooms


----------



## FishHobby (Jul 20, 2011)

I had a dream about Hemianthus Callitrichoides - HC Cuba in my aquarium  with my cherry shrimps chilling and relaxing  crap!!!! so sad   is this an obsession or a serious addiction!  on no!!! may be both  

Anyone dream about there tanks? LoL!


----------



## HOWsMom (Jan 3, 2012)

splur said:


> Wait until you have like 5+ tanks... -_-


UH-oh ! Guess I'm stuck here for life then . . . .


----------



## FishHobby (Jul 20, 2011)

...told myself.... I am not going to look at any fish/plant/aquarium related stuff for the day     ....hahaha!! FAILED!    I can't resist    ....


----------



## Zebrapl3co (Mar 29, 2006)

FishHobby said:


> I had a dream about Hemianthus Callitrichoides - HC Cuba in my aquarium  with my cherry shrimps chilling and relaxing  crap!!!! so sad   is this an obsession or a serious addiction!  on no!!! may be both
> 
> Anyone dream about there tanks? LoL!


Heh, I dream of an entire city that rest part way under the sea, all roads are replace by water ways. My back yard is a field of plants, all put in neat sections. When I scape my planted tank, I just go out to my back yard to harvest the plants I need.

*Never pay again for live sex! | Hot girls doing naughty stuff for free! | Chat for free!*


----------



## Lee_D (Jun 11, 2010)

Oh My God there is Algae growing all over my....

Wheh! I just woke up. Man, what a weird dream.

Wait a minute...

Oh My God there is Algae growing all over my....


Lee


----------



## solarz (Aug 31, 2010)

I sometimes have nightmares about my fish and shrimps dying in horrible ways.


----------

